# Chronicles of Narnia Films



## Black Dragon (Mar 4, 2011)

In your opinion, were the Chronicles of Narnia films successful adaptations of the books?  

I've seen the first one many times, and still enjoy it.  I generally liked Prince Caspian, but felt that it was lacking in some aspects.  The castle siege sequence was terrific, though.

I have yet to see Voyage of the Dawn Treader.


----------



## elly (Mar 4, 2011)

I haven't seen Voyage of the Dawn Treader yet, but my friend said it wasn't good but that could be just her. I think since The Lion, The Witch, and the Wardrobe the films have gone downhill, they're predictable and kinda cheesy, but thats just my opinion. I haven't read the books I'm not sure whether I should or not, if you have do you recomend?


----------



## Black Dragon (Mar 5, 2011)

The books are very good, although it's been decades since I've read them.  My favorite was The Horse and His Boy.

There's also a BBC miniseries adaptation which is closer to the books than the Hollywood films, although the budget is low and it shows.


----------



## Ophiucha (Mar 5, 2011)

I never cared much for the books, being an atheist even as a child it was hard for me to get behind the heavy Christian sentiment, but he is a good writer, and when he can leave the Christ imagery at home for a chapter, they are very enjoyable books. The movies are alright, but they're nothing special. I sometimes see them up on the screen when I go to see a different movie, and I think "oh, damn, they're still making those?" They're just come-and-go movies. Also, I have difficulty watching Prince Caspian because the only thing I know the actor who plays Caspian from is a grossly over-eroticisized version of The Picture of Dorian Gray, and he sleeps with a woman played by the actress who does Aunt Petunia, from the Harry Potter series. If you associate an actor with "that guy who slept with Aunt Petunia", it's hard to view him as Prince Caspian.


----------



## LadyPamela (Mar 5, 2011)

Out of the three films, Prince Caspian was my favorite. The epic music, the battle, the dashing Prince! *sigh* 

I really enjoyed LW&W, too. I've watched the first two films many times. Dawn Treader, well, I generally liked it, but parts of the movie felt a little too... Pirates of the Caribbean to me. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE all the Pirates movies, but Dawn Treader just had a similar feel to me.

Of the books, I have only read LW&W, so I can't really compare the movies to the books.


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 6, 2011)

I like the Narnia movies as movies... as to them being good adeptations... I don't think they are. I read all the books.. ALL seven and neither these new movies nor the original BBC versions are good adeptations.. for one both versions of movies start with the second book. The Lion, the witch and the wardrobe is not the first book in the Chronicles of Narnia. Then they left key parts out of the movies. I did truly enjoy the movies as being movies.. but to me they weren't done up to expectation. If it wasn't for the computer imaging and stuff it wouldn't even be a very good movie at all


----------



## Black Dragon (Mar 6, 2011)

How well did the third film, Dawn Treader, do at the box office?  Did it do well enough to warrant another entry in the series?

Also, I was under the impression that Lion, Witch and the Wardrobe was the first book written, and that the Magician's Nephew was a prequel.  Is that correct?  It's rather confusing, as I've seen it ordered in various ways.


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Mar 7, 2011)

Black Dragon said:


> How well did the third film, Dawn Treader, do at the box office?  Did it do well enough to warrant another entry in the series?
> 
> Also, I was under the impression that Lion, Witch and the Wardrobe was the first book written, and that the Magician's Nephew was a prequel.  Is that correct?  It's rather confusing, as I've seen it ordered in various ways.



It didn't do near as well as the first one.. but it's a good story even if it was told a little backward from the book LMAO... as to the numbering of the 7 books... If you get the 7 in a complete volume they are in order. The Magician's Nephew, THEN the Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe. The first book is the story of the old man the four kids go to live with in the lion the witch and the wardobe. It's HIS adventure in Narnia... just like everything after Voyage of the Dream Treader are the adventures of others not the original four again.. Until the final book when all four find themselves in Narnia again


----------



## Meg the Healer (Mar 22, 2011)

I enjoyed LWW as a movie. It's been years since I read the Chronicles, so even though I enjoyed the movie, I wasn't too crazy about going to see the rest of the Chronicles. I have yet to make it thru The Magician's Nephew though - it just absolutely bores me and the end - well, it really irritated the crap out of me.


----------



## tallyho (May 31, 2011)

I really enjoyed the books, and have been a fan since reading them in school as a child. The first film i enjoyed greatly and portrayed the book in a decent light - if not in it's entirety, but ofcourse you cant have a four hour movie. The second film was too enjoyable, but I am afraid the third was for me - horrendous. I literally fell to sleep in the cinema having turned up with great expectations. I just couldnt associate with the actors in the third - maybe that was because i didnt like them in the books.


----------



## myrddin173 (May 31, 2011)

Mdnight Falling said:


> as to the numbering of the 7 books... If you get the 7 in a complete volume they are in order. The Magician's Nephew, THEN the Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe.


 
In world chronologically the Magician's Nephew is first and the Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe is second.  However they are filming the movies in, the order they were _published_.  And yes you do see both orders used in different things.


----------



## Artless (Jun 1, 2011)

The Lion the witch and the wardrobe was written well before both a Magicians Nephew, and a Horse and his boy. I bet these two will never see the light of day as movies.
Chronologically, The Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe is actually third.
The Chronicles of Narnia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The BBC movies where far and away better adaptions, even with the low budget as mentioned.
Regardless of the christian sentiments, I think the Chronicles are a must read (But definitely not a must watch) for all fans of fantasy. I know they'll be on my kids bookshelf, same as they where on mine


----------



## myrddin173 (Jun 1, 2011)

Artless said:


> Chronologically, The Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe is actually third.


 
I think you mean second.


----------



## Artless (Jun 1, 2011)

hrmmmm
Maybe...
Whoops


----------

